# Whizzer NE-5



## Ross (Apr 16, 2019)

Has anyone mastered the clutch adjustment on 2005 Whizzer?  I have replaced front belt,  either too loose to start or will not disengage enough to pedal. It has 1200 miles.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 16, 2019)

The expert on these bikes can be accessed through the Whizzer Newsletter out of Illinois.  Call Mary Kay 630-897-3601 for a monthly subscription.  Quenton sells all his fixes in a bunch.  He works on these things daily since they came out.  He sells an improved clutch.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 16, 2019)

Is it a slipper or automatic clutch?


----------



## Ross (Apr 16, 2019)

Thurman said:


> Is it a slipper or automatic clutch?



It's the OG slipper I would like to make work better.  I have an auto clutch too, pretty noisy, first one separated drum from hub in about 6 blocks. Thank you both.


----------



## mason_man (Apr 16, 2019)

Practice, practice, practice.
Eventually you'll get it.
Then you'll be the expert.

Ray


----------

